# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Një buqetë me lule për nënën...

## fisniku-student

Plakem, e për nënën time gjithnjë jam i vogël. Ulem, por te ajo gjithnjë jam fëmijë. E vetmja ajo për mua ka derdhur lot, qumësht dhe gjak. Të gjithë më kanë harruar, po jo edhe nëna ime. Të gjithë më kanë lënë, përveç nënës sime. Bota për mua u ndryshua, por jo edhe nëna. Për Zotin, nënë, sa here i ke fshirë lotët prej fytyrës kur kam shkuar në rrugë? Sa net ke kaluar pa gjumë kur të kam munguar? Sa net ke kaluar pranë meje kur kam qenë i sëmurë.? 

*Nënë.* 
Kur kthehesha nga udhëtimi, më prisje në derë me sy të përlotur nga gëzimi, ndërsa kur udhëtoja, më përcillje me pikëllim në zemër. 

*Nënë.* 
Më ke bartur në prehër me dhembje dhe vuajtje. Më linde me klithma dhe rënkime. Më përqafove dhe më prite me puthje dhe buzëqeshje. 


*Nënë..* 
Asnjëherë nuk ke qarë deri sa isha zgjuar. Nuk ke pushuar përderisa nuk më ke parë mua të lumtur. Kur unë buzëqeshja edhe ti buzëqeshje edhe pse nuk e dije shkakun. Ndërsa kur vija i pikëlluar, ti qaje edhe pse nuk e dije shkakun. Tek ti isha i falur para se të gaboja dhe e harroje gabimin tim para se të pendohesha. Më arsyetoje para se të kërkoja falje. 


*Nënë...* 
Kush më lavdëronte, ti i besoje edhe sikur të më shpallte mbret i njerëzve. Kush më kritikonte ti nuk i besoje edhe sikur t'i sillte edhe dëshmitarët më besnik. Vetëm ti ke qenë e preokupuar me brengën ndaj meje. 


*Nënë..* 
Unë jam gjëja më e rëndësishme për ty, tregimi më i bukur, dëshira më e ëmbël. Këto më bëjnë të ndjehem mirë, ndërsa ti mendon se kjo nuk është e mjaftueshme, dhe shkrihesh nga mallëngjimi për mua... 


*Nënë...* 
Sikur të mundem që me lot falënderimi t'i lajë këmbët tuaja, nga turpi edhe këpucët tuaja. 


*Nënë...* 
Do të doja, sikur të mundem, ta marrë vdekjen tënde dhe çdo gjë të pakëndshme që të ndodhë.

Shpirti më fol që më rrënon 

Sakrifikohem për ty, e di apo nuk e di. (El Israë, 24)

*"Zoti im! Mëshiroi ata të dy, sikurse më edukuan mua kur isha i vogël". (El Israë, 24) 	*

----------


## fisniku-student

_Motra dhe Vellezer Musliman_:

Duke pare rendesin dhe vleren qe ka Nena dhe statusi i saj ne Islam,Hapa kete Teme ,qe te sherbej njelloj si nje Buqetë Lulesh ,kur i dergohen Nenave Tona.

Ne kesaj Here ,do mundohemi qe keto lulesh ,te i shendrrojme ne *Shkrime* dhe te kontribuojmë qe secili nga ne ,me shkrimet qe kemi ne dispozicion te i postojm ne kete Temë,ne menyre qe kjo Temë njemendesisht te Shendrrohet ne *Nje Buqetë Lulesh (Shkrimesh) Per Nenen...*

_Per Ne (Muslimanet) Nena ka Rendesin ,qe nuk e ka Jeta!
Per Ne, Nena eshte Gezim Shpresa!
Jeta para saj ,ka vleren e nje Hiqi
Sikur qe studimi i saj ,nuk eshte lloj Miti._

Qe nga Tash Ftoheni qe te Kontribouni ,per ta paisur kete Buqetë Lulesh *me*:

*Poezi te Nryshme
Tregime te Ndryshme
Shkrime dhe Artikuj te Ndryshme
Ligjerata apo Derse te ndryshme Per Nenen
Apo edhe qoft edhe ndonje Aktualitet qe ia vlenë te sjellet ketu,qe ka te beje Me Nenen...*

----------


## HoxheJonuzi

Selamu alejkum
Allahu xh.h.qofte i meshirshem me ju
Poja nisi me nje fjale te Pejgamberit tone Muhamedit A.S.i cili edhe pos ne ajete   Kuranore por edhe ne shume dokumente tjera tregon se nana eshte gjaja ma e shtrejte.Pefr keta edhe Merjemin e thote fjalen shume fuqi plote per nanat tona.ner po i mohojme nanat duke i zavendsu me grat tona,per keta nuk jemi ne perkim me islamin dhe rrugen e Pejgamberit tone,por dhashte Allahu te [permisohemi se vallahi bilahi keq jemi

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nena ime ka vetem nje sy*

*Nena ime ka vetem nje sy.E urrej atë…Ajo eshte vetem nje trishtim.
Ajo gatuante per nxenesit dhe mesuesit per ta mbajtur familjen.
Nje dite sa isha ne shkollen fillore erdhi nena ime te me pershendeste.
Isha I shqetesuar.
Si mund te ma bente kete?!
E injorova ate me nje shikim te ashper dhe ika jasht.
Te nesermen nje nxenes me tha:
“eee,nena jote ka vetem nje sy!”
Desha te plas nga inati.
Gjithashtu desha qe nena ime te mos ishte më.
Keshtu qe ,po ate dite u fjalosa me te duke I thene:
“nese je duke  menduar qe te me besh objekt talljeje,
Pse nuk vdes ateher?!!! “Nena ime nuk foli asgje!!!
As qe u ndala te mendoj se qfar I thash ,nga hidherimi qe kisha .
Isha I pa vemendshem se si ndihej ajo…

Deshiroja te ikja nga shtepia…
Keshtu fillova te studjoj shume deri sa me erdhi
Rasti per te shkuar ne Singapor per studime.
Atje u martova,bleva nje shtepi,
U bera baba,isha I lumtur me jeten time.

Dhe nje dite nena ime erdhi te me vizitonte.
Ajo nuk me kishte pare me vite te tera e poashtu nuk I kishte pare niperit e saj.
Kur ajo hyri ne derë.
Femijet filluan te qeshin me te.Bertita ne te:

“Si mund te vish ne shtepi time dhe te mi frikesosh femijet e mij!” dil jashte!!!

Dhe nena ime e qete u pergjigj:
“Oh ,me fal te lutem.sigurisht e kam gabuar adresen”.
Dhe ajo iku nga shikimi yne.
Nje dite me erdhi nje leter per nje takim shkollor,nga shkolla ku isha .
Une shkova duke e genjyer gruan time se do te shkoj ne nje udhetim zyrtar.
Pasi qe mbarova me takimin ne shkolle,sa per kuriozitet shkova ne kasollen  e vjeter te shihja se qfar ka ndodhur!!!

Fqinjet e mi, me treguan se ajo kishte vdekur.
Une as qe derdha nje pik loti!!!
Ata me kishin ruajtur nje leter qe ajo ma kishte shkruar para se te vdiste…

Djali im I dashur,kam menduar per ty tere kohen ..
…me vjen shume keq qe erdha ne singapor dhe I frikesova femijet tu…
…isha teper e gezuar kur ndegjova se do te vish ketu ne takim…
…mirpo unë as qe munda te ngrihem nga shtrati per te pare ty…

…me fal qe isha trishtim per ty sa isha duke u rritur…
…e sheh….sa ishe ti I vogel kishe nje aksident,dhe ti e humbe njerin sy…
….si nene qe isha nuk munda te rrija dhe te shikoja ty duke u rritur me nje sy…andaj ta dhash syrin tim…
isha shumë krenare qe djali im tani e shihte boten ne vend timin me atë sy…

Me dashurin time për ty…Nena jote*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nena ime*

*Nena ime quhet loti
Kur e hidheroj ,keqesohem si moti
Kur I them se nuk e dua
Ajo afrohet dhe me perqafon mua

I them se e urrej,ajo me ledhaton
E nenqmoje dhe ofendoje, por ajo me meshiron
Pas gjithe kesaj me afrohet dhe me puth ballin
Me afrohet dhe me pyet se si e kam hallin

Quditem ,habitem dhe brengosem
Thell ne zemer prangosem
Qfar kam une ! ne vete po alivanosem
Se qfar mekate po bej ndaj saj ,thjeshte po tendosem

Fillova te qaj, te qaj dhe te pendohem
Kur I mendoj mekatet ndaj saj,I teri njollosem
Trup e shpirt thell renkohem
Por nena me lutet qe te mos brengosem

Tani Mendoj thell dhe meditoj
Lindja e ketij meditimi shpejt perendoj
Thell ne mendje shqetesimi me kaploj
Do arrij qe keto padrejtesi ndonjeher te I shpagoj

Nena ime, 9 muaj te isha barre, derisa me linde
Me ushqeve derisa me rrite
Ishe ti qe me shkollove dhe arsimove
Te eci dhe te vrapoj ti me trajnove
Gjithmon pranë me qendrove
Te vishem dhe te sillem bukur ti me mesove
Ne rruge te dreje ti me keshillove dhe me drejtove
Dhe Sa e sa here ne jete me shpetove


Me kujtohet se qfar bere per mua ti
Kur qaja ,qaje edhe ti
Kur nuk haja ,nuk haje edhe ti
Kur nuk fleja ,nuk fleje edhe ti
Dhe kur semuresha ,semureshe edhe ti

Oj nena ime ,te lutem me fale
Jam penduar per ato gabime pale pale
Tash ,deshiroje qe kete pleqeri te ta lehtesoje
Te te beje te lumtur dhe te te gezoje

Dua qe ti me behesh loti I gezimit
Ne menyre qe ky lot ,te simbolizon shenjen e pendimit
Te jete shenje ndergjegje dhe meshirimi
Kritika eshte per mua ,per ty eshte falenderimi*

----------


## Besoja

I dashur Fisnik!
Si mund t`i thuash nenes ne poezi,nuk te dua,te urrej,etj!!!!!!!
Ne se ke gabuar me nenen,ka menyra te tjera per t`i kerkuar ndjese por ju e nisni shume keq poezine.
Ato fjale nuk mund t`i mendosh e jo me pastaj t`i shkruash!
Edhe ne se rrefimi tuaj eshte i sinqerte,si mundet qe perballe nenes,si mund te te beje shpirti e te nxjerresh ato fjale?!
Sinqerisht kam mbetur i shokuar.
Shpresoj ne mirekuptimin tuaj.

----------


## Alma07

Ka edhe musliman qe i thone nenes nuk te dua ,qe nena ime nuk je ti ,p sh (Djali im)sepse keshtu e ka edukuar i ati e familja e tij muslimana ......
une po i jetoj te gjitha keto e nuk jam e shokuar ,me vjen turp te them qe jam nene e nje djali  musliman ...

----------


## celyy

> Ka edhe musliman qe i thone nenes nuk te dua ,qe nena ime nuk je ti ,p sh (Djali im)sepse keshtu e ka edukuar i ati e familja e tij muslimana ......
> une po i jetoj te gjitha keto e nuk jam e shokuar ,me vjen turp te them qe jam nene e nje djali  musliman ...


Smund ti gjykosh ti te gjith muslimanet duke u bazuar ne djalin tend, jo te gjith djemt musliman jan si djali yt.
Pastaj djali me shum e mer edukaten nga nena dhe jo nga babai, pse ti nuk e ke mar me edukue e mi kallxu qe i ka shum borxh nenes. ?

----------


## fisniku-student

> I dashur Fisnik!
> Si mund t`i thuash nenes ne poezi,nuk te dua,te urrej,etj!!!!!!!
> Ne se ke gabuar me nenen,ka menyra te tjera per t`i kerkuar ndjese por ju e nisni shume keq poezine.
> Ato fjale nuk mund t`i mendosh e jo me pastaj t`i shkruash!
> Edhe ne se rrefimi tuaj eshte i sinqerte,si mundet qe perballe nenes,si mund te te beje shpirti e te nxjerresh ato fjale?!
> Sinqerisht kam mbetur i shokuar.
> Shpresoj ne mirekuptimin tuaj.


E dashura Besoja ,ke pershendetje nga ,separi per kritiken dhe se dyti per shqetesimin tend ,ndaj  poezive qe shkruaj une...

Nese ke shkruar ndojher poezi ti ,ateher duhet te kuptosh,se ne rast se shkruan nje poezi,nuk dote thotë se ke dhene nje deklaratë tenden,rreth vetes sate,por thjesht poezia eshte nje lloj arti ,qe mund te manipulosh me shkronja,duke u munduar qe te krijosh lloj lloj ngjarjesh ,me kuptime te ndryshme dhe poashtu me permbajtje mesazhesh te ndryshme.

D.m.th fakti qe kam paraqitur nje lloj rrjedhe te ngjarjes ne kete poezi ,nuk dote thot qe me ka ndodhur mua ,por thjesht eshte nje poezi qe ka mesazhin e saj te caktuar. 

Une per vete ,ka Nenen Perfekte dhe e dua si askend tjeter ,dhe gjithmon jam i pakenaqur dhe i brengosur ,se mos valle ,nuk kujdesem si duhet ndaj saj dhe nuke rrespektoj sa duhet.

Keshtu qe nuk jam personazh ne kete poezi ..

Kalo mire dhe pershendetje..

----------


## eldonel

> Ka edhe musliman qe i thone nenes nuk te dua ,qe nena ime nuk je ti ,p sh (Djali im)sepse keshtu e ka edukuar i ati e familja e tij muslimana ......
> une po i jetoj te gjitha keto e nuk jam e shokuar ,me vjen turp te them qe jam nene e nje djali  musliman ...


Alma nuk eshte qeshtja vetem tek musliman . Varet edhe sa i praktikon mesimet Islame sa eshte edukuar me to , sa jane prinderit shembull per femijet e shume te tjera .
Shiko alma ne baze te kesaj qe po konkludon nje nene aspak nuk e sheh te turperuar qe eshte nene e birit te saj apo tij pavaresisht se qfare eshte i biri . Nuk thojn kot evlad , por ndoshta kemi ketu te bejme edhe me loja fjalesh , nese jo e rendesishme eshte se qfare thot Islami dhe  me ane te njerezve te caktuar nuk bene  ta identifikosh Islamin sepse njerezit jane gabimtar .
Pershendetje te uroj nje afrim me te birin hapja zemren ti sepse dashuria e prinderve ndaj  femijeve eshte me e madhe se e femijeve ndaj prinderve kjo eshte njera meshire qe ka zbrit nga All-llahu ne toke dhe inshAllah pajtoheni

----------


## Besoja

I dashur Fisnik.E para jam Besoja mashkull dhe e dyta nuk te akuzova por nuk me duket me vend ne poezi te perdoret ajo shprehje per nenen.Nuk kemi pse e tjerrim kaq.Eshte mendimi im dhe nuk e kisha me qellim te keq.
Te pershendes dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Homolog Per* *Nenen* nga -* Reshat Arbana*



*Pjesa  -I-*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Homolog Per* *Nenen* nga - *Reshat Arbana*


*Pjesa -II-*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nena ime Kishte Vetem Nje Sy - Dramë*

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Allahu ju shperbleft

----------


## Longarus

qe drini i zi se kjo ka me ta knaq zemren

----------


## Alma07

> Smund ti gjykosh ti te gjith muslimanet duke u bazuar ne djalin tend, jo te gjith djemt musliman jan si djali yt.
> Pastaj djali me shum e mer edukaten nga nena dhe jo nga babai, pse ti nuk e ke mar me edukue e mi kallxu qe i ka shum borxh nenes. ?




Ke te drejte ,une edi qe nuk jane te gjithe njelloj muslimanet ,historia e djalit tim eshte pak e komplikuar ,me vjen keq qe une nuk pata mundesi kte force kaq te madhe per ta edukuar djalin tim ,me vlerat e idete e mia ,e jo me ate te babait te tij musliman terrorist  ..e me te vertete biri im si do qe te jem une me ka  shume borxh ,n q s  rritet me te vertete nje musliman i mire ,e fatkeqsishte une nuk isha o jam muslimane e lindur ,.......

----------


## Alma07

> Alma nuk eshte qeshtja vetem tek musliman . Varet edhe sa i praktikon mesimet Islame sa eshte edukuar me to , sa jane prinderit shembull per femijet e shume te tjera .
> Shiko alma ne baze te kesaj qe po konkludon nje nene aspak nuk e sheh te turperuar qe eshte nene e birit te saj apo tij pavaresisht se qfare eshte i biri . Nuk thojn kot evlad , por ndoshta kemi ketu te bejme edhe me loja fjalesh , nese jo e rendesishme eshte se qfare thot Islami dhe  me ane te njerezve te caktuar nuk bene  ta identifikosh Islamin sepse njerezit jane gabimtar .
> Pershendetje te uroj nje afrim me te birin hapja zemren ti sepse dashuria e prinderve ndaj  femijeve eshte me e madhe se e femijeve ndaj prinderve kjo eshte njera meshire qe ka zbrit nga All-llahu ne toke dhe inshAllah pajtoheni


Jam dakord dhe me ty ,vec nje gje do doja qe djali im ta dinte se sa po vuan kjo nene per ate ,dhe qe nuk eshte e drejte qe gabimet e te medhejve(babait te tij ) te kryhen ne emrin e Allahut ,..
Te falenderoj ,dhe une i lutem Zotit qe te bjeri ate dite ku ta perqafoj dhe njehere tjeter e ti tregoja pak nga dhimbja ime ,qe po vuaj per te ,e ta dij qe mamaja e pres me krah hapur kurdo qe te jete gati te kthehet tek ajo...

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Shikone ket video shum interesante.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Time SHABANAJ




Nëna nuk të lindi që tia dhurosh vdekjen
Nëna nuk të rriti që tia rëndosh jetën,
Nëna stë dha këshillat që rrugëve ti lesh
Por ta duash nënën e të gëzuar ta bësh.

Dije së nëna nuk jeton gjatë
Mos e ler të vëtme si qyqen e ngrat,
Qendroi pran derisa vdekja ta rrembën
Mos ta gjëjë të vëtme si tmos ketë askënd.

Dashuria e nënës ndaj teje zgjat për jetë
Nuk është si zjarri në dimer që shuhet shpejt,
Është dashuri që del nga zemra e saj
Mos e përbuz nënën mos e bënë më vaj

Nësë ti nënës zemren ia hidhëron
Drrita e Allahut kurr nuk të ndrriqon,
Do ta jetosh jetën në një ërrësir të pa fund
Rrugën e Allahut sdo ta gjesh askund.

Kur të mallkon nëna më zemrën e saj
Do të bredhësh rrugëve me lotë e më vaj,
Do të kërkosh vënd që kokën ta vësh
Prehërin e nënës kurr më zdo ta keshë.

Nëna do të shkoj në një vend të qetë
Atje ku paqja mbizotëron për jetë,
Do ta marr Allahu nënë hijen e Ti
Vonë do tbjen ndërmend të nëna mu kthy.

Do të kërkosh ujë zjarrin nshpirt ta shuash
Do të digjësh flak për nënën për jët do tvuash,
Sdo ta gjesh më nënën që ujë të tjep
Siq të dha dikur e tkëndoj në djep.

Dhëmbje do të ndjesh atëherë kur ta kuptosh,
Nkëtë jetë nënën çdon të thotë ta harrosh,
E di se do të vuash e kot do të mundohësh,
Së në këtë jetë kurr sdo të qetësohësh.

Kur një dit dhe ty do të trrokas vdekja
Do ta shohësh nktë jetë së qishte e vërteta
Do të dal shpirti me lotë duke qar,
Nga kjo jetë do të ikësh, si një mëkatar

----------

